# Auditing Compliance Progam



## cansas (Jan 16, 2012)

Does anyone have any guidance on forming an auditing compliance program for large organization?  i.e. different specialties and different providers of the same specialty.  I am attempting to present the need for a compliance program.  

Thanks in advance


----------



## terif (Jan 20, 2012)

*Compliance*

The AAPC has a "Compliance Toolkit" on sale until 01/31/2012 for $169.00.  I checked it out on line and am buying it.  I hope this helps.


----------



## kparkhurst (Jan 26, 2012)

I have purchased the AAPC toolkit and was disappointed. If you are looking for HIPAA, OSHA & CLIA compliance, then this may be OK. If you are looking for OIG compliance - this is not the tool. The OIG standards deal with fraud and abuse. The AAPC toolkit deals with privacy and security of PHI. The biggest problem I had with the AAPC toolkit is the number of typos/misspellings and the fact that it looked like a bad photocopy job. I would have liked a digital copy of the forms within the toolkit. 

Here is the OIG link for individual and small group practices that may be a good starting point. Keep in mind also, that you should include a coding component to your compliance plan to cover the "grey areas". This should include which set of guidelines are used for coding, a list of commonly used abbreviations/acronyms, and anything unique to the practice/specialty regarding coding. 

Hope this helps!



Kathy


----------



## Love Coding! (Jan 26, 2012)

*I sent you a private message*

Hi Cansas,

I sent you a private message..


----------

